# New Exige S2 or keep my V6 TT?



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Hi Guys,

I eventually managed to get around to test driving the Exige on Thursday and loved it to the point where Williams in Bristol now have Â£500 of my British pounds!

The only problems I can forsee is build quality and the fact I will have to use this car every day for my 26 mile commute (26 each way) to work which are mainly motorway miles.

I'm not sure which way at this stage I will fall as I love my V6 but am searching for "drivers" handling which no TT standard posesses. Am I barking up the qrong tree with the Lotus and will it be too much of a sacrifice for everyday living? Aaahhh!

Any advice and thoughts would be appreciated!

Cheers

Dean


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

Superb car. Probobly the most entertaining drive I`ve had. Not sure about it as an everyday driver though, it`s a bit hardcore for me, I love my creature comforts. Picture this, cold miserable day, sore head and a drive to work in front of you..............
But then 26 miles each way isn`t that long of a commute, and you`ll have such fun doing it, most of the time :wink: 
Build quality wasn`t something I noticed TBH, but for all the talk of Audi interior quality, how many squeaks/rattles do you have?......I have three :? and they drive me mad.
Two completely different cars, the TT is a pussycat compared to the race car like Exige, depends on what is important to you.
Sorry I`m not much help, but everyone else is cleaning/waxing for brooklands :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Seems like a waste of a track tool to me.

I'm sure the TT is a better daily ride but depends what you're going to use it for.

You're not a tracker are you? If not why get an Exige?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I eventually managed to get around to test driving the Exige on Thursday and loved it to the point where Williams in Bristol now have Â£500 of my British pounds!
> 
> ...


Hi Dean

Before i test drove the S2K, i had a deposit down on a S2 Racetech upgraded Elise (at Williams, not sure if they still have it, it was gunmetal/red with black wheels).

Like you, i do a long round trip commute and the ONLY thing that put me off the Elise was the fact it was REALLY 'raw'. I took about 4 test drives over a few weks and i fell in love with it. I drove motorways, normal roads and around the centre. I really 'ummed and ahhhhed' due to the 'could i cope with the rawness' nagging in the back of my head, which was especially warey about the VERY loud droning noise the racetech exhaust made on the M32/A4174 which is where i commute along.

Then after driving the S and realising i could get the kind of handling/better performance else where whilst still keeping a degree of comfort (certainly not like the TT though by any means!), my money went to Honda.

So my advice, if you are having the 'nagging' feeling, it probably isn't the car for you. Go and test drive a few other marques, there are plenty of cars available that will make you sway from the TT which in all truthfulness is a bit of a lardy barge with handling to match. 

Cheers
Kevin


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

...but you can use all the power in all weathers. :wink:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Seems like a waste of a track tool to me.
> 
> I'm sure the TT is a better daily ride but depends what you're going to use it for.
> 
> You're not a tracker are you? If not why get an Exige?


.......I used to be a "tracker" back in the day when I had my Ford Racing Puma (RIPieces) and I was trying to move away from that this time as my bottle went after the crash but I'm on top of things again now and searching for it once again. Maybe I have it already and just need to realise the TT's full potential, but all signs at present point to no on the TT unless I spend a few bucks upgrading the suspension etc. but would it be worth it?

I guess it all depends if I can put up with the Exige as a commuter 5 out of 7 days a week and then give it a good thrashing at the weekend?

What drew me to the Exige? Well I guess it's aggresive look in the first instance followed quickly by the extreme handling it offers (and which I miss with FRP) and I was always a BIG fan of the original S1 Exige but that was way too raw for my blood!.......maybe it would still be a great waste of a track tool as I'd probably only track it 3 to 5 times a year at best. I could still benefit from the handling on public roads to some degree as there are some amazing roads where I live just outside Cardiff and the surrounding area.......

Thanks for the responses guys (suprised I got any as I thought you lot would be at Brooklands!), I'll keep debating with myself and maybe it's time to break my golden rule with soft tops and try the Boxter S!

Cheers

Dean


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Dean - what sort of price are you looking at for your TT? I'm thinking about moving on myself and am a bit concerned about taking the largest hit on the depreciation... Cheers, Ed


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Keep your TTV6; you will get hosed on depreciation.

Then buy a good ole Caterham 7 or Westie etc etc.

Both problems fixed and no build quality to think about.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

raven said:


> Dean - what sort of price are you looking at for your TT? I'm thinking about moving on myself and am a bit concerned about taking the largest hit on the depreciation... Cheers, Ed


.......I've been quoted Â£23500 trade from Lotus but thats the only PX I've tried. Looking at Autotrader you looking at around Â£26850 to Â£28500 for my spec and low mileage (8k).

My plan is to try ALL options as if I jump too quick I may regret it (he says with a Â£500 deposit on an Exige! :roll: :roll: :roll: )

Cheers

Dean


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Hi Dean,

I don't have the same circumstances but all I can say is that I have absolutely no regrets swapping my TTR for an Elise 111R. I did my first track day in it last weekend and it is just so much fun to drive and far easier to drive at and beyond the limit on track than 'squealer' (as I've retrospectively renamed my TTR).

For testimony of speed point to point on British B roads, just speak to Stu-Oxfordshire.

Re: ScoTTy's comments concerning conditions, I hear what he's saying but note that Evo have just said that if there was a wet trackday COTY then the Exige would win. Me, I'm getting Exige wheels, tyres and suspension in order to cure my Exige envy.

Go on, do it! If you're concerned about creature comforts, get the Touring pack + aircon.

BTW, I bought mine from Scott Diamond @ Williams Bristol - lovely guy and a great company to do business with. Feel free to give me a shout if you'd like any more info. Also check out the numerous Lotus enthusiast forums, such as SELOC http://forums.seloc.org/

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> Re: ScoTTy's comments concerning conditions, I hear what he's saying but..


Just for clarity - that comment was in direct response to Kev (after a previous thread about usability in the poor weather). It was not meant to be a post about the Exige. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

To be fair, the Yoko A048Rs that the Exige is shod in can be a real handful in standing water. I would be wary about pressing on in an Exige in heavy rain on the road. Oh, and cars based on the Elise chassis really don't like snow...


----------



## sam (May 7, 2002)

I have an S2111S that I use daily (the TT belongs to the Mrs) but have a short commute on country roads. I enjoy an occasional long (motorway) drive in it but if I had to return to my long commuting days I would not use an Elise.

In the wet, â€˜oneâ€™ can drive it hard but I donâ€™t as I lack the ability and take it very gingerly. I have used it in snow once and donâ€™t intend to repeat the experience.

Just my view.

Sam


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

b3ves said:


> Go on, do it! If you're concerned about creature comforts, get the Touring pack + aircon.
> 
> BTW, I bought mine from Scott Diamond @ Williams Bristol - lovely guy and a great company to do business with.


.......My ordered spec at present is the Touring Pack, Air Con and the special "extreme" paint of Graphite Grey like the one at the Motor Show.

Even with these extras I'm not sure if I could live with it as a day to dayer but I guess it's not a sensible car (are any sports cars?! :roll: ) so I guess there's no point trying to be sensible about it!

I had actually almost talked my way out of it by the end of the weekend but once I was back in work today and speaking about it alot with my collegues, well, I've kinda started talking myself back into it! There is something definately about it? Maybe the X factor?.......

Scott was the guy I dealt with also and watching all 6'4" of him squeezing into it was quite funny, but maybe not as funny as me falling out of it!

Thanks for all the advice guys!

Cheers

Dean


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

V6 TT

After a couple of years in an AmD'd 225C, I bought an Elise 135r as a second car. Although the Elise 135r isn't as fast as the S2 Exige, it has similar sports suspension and the same A048 tyres. The TT and Elise are like chalk and cheese, and in dry or damp conditions when my trip is less than 20 miles I will choose the Elise everytime. The AO48 tyres are very expensive and I got 4000 miles out my rears - this only involved one airfield day. In heavy rain and standing water the tyres can be very tricky. On track in the damp I am sure they work well when you get some heat in them, but on cold, wet roads this will not be possible. Don't even bother in the snow!

I am sure you could run an Exige as an only car as the new Toyota engines offer far better reliabilty then the K series, and the build quality on the Exige and 111r is better than my 135r. Have you considered the 111r - it doesn't have such radical suspension or tyres, but on the road I am sure it would be every bit as quick, and if anything slightly less grippy tyres makes it easier to enjoy the chasis.

After 8 months with my Elise, I still love the way it drives, but on a cold, wet day where I need to drive more than 20 miles, I will generally take the TT. Maybe I am just soft!

Happy shopping

Cheers

Phil


----------

